# Serbian (BCS): я тут читаю испанский журнал и не понимаю одно слово (RU)



## kloie

I would like to know how to say the above in serbian.
my attempt
ja tu čitam španski časopis i ne razumem ni jednu reč.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Duya

kloie said:


> ja tu čitam španski časopis i ne razumem ni jednu reč.



Only, the _tu_ sounds odd. I'm not sure which connotation Russian тут has in this position. I suspect it's like English _*Here I am*, reading the magazine_; if so, we'd rather translate it with _evo_:

_Ja, evo, čitam španski časopis i ne razumem ni jednu reč._


----------



## VelikiMag

In the Russian sentence, _тут_ means 'now', not 'here'. So in Serbian it would be: _Evo (sada) čitam španski časopis i ne razumem ni jednu reč_.

It would sound more natural with verb _gledati_, because if you don't understand a single word then you aren't actually reading it. IMHO.


----------



## kloie

so the correct translation is ja evo čitam španski časopis i ne gledam(razumem) ni jednu reč?


----------



## VelikiMag

Ja evo gledam španski časopis i ne razumem ni jednu reč.


----------



## Selyd

Лучше так -
serbian:я тут читаю испанский журнал и не понимаю ни слова


----------



## Pajapatak

Ja evo čitam/gledam španski časopis i ne razumem *nijednu *reč. 
Or: 
Ja evo čitam/gledam španski časopis i ne razumem *ni jednu jedinu *reč.
Or: 
Ja evo čitam/gledam španski časopis i ne razumem *ni* reč. 

Nijedan, nijedna, nijednog... - one word. But: ni jedan jedini, ni jedna jedina, ni jednog jedinog...


----------



## Sobakus

kloie said:


> I would like to know how to say the above in serbian.
> my attempt
> ja tu čitam španski časopis i ne razumem ni jednu reč.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Your Russian sentence means "I don't understand this word there", while your Serbian one reads "I don't understand a single word". Since the person is actually "reading" the magazine, I suspect the orginal sentence was in Russian and not in English, so the Serbian sentence should actually go "ne razumem jednu/ovu reč"...


----------



## Pajapatak

As I don't speak Russian, I didn't comment the translation, only the ortography. I should have mentioned that. Sorry!


----------

